# World City Rebus #9



## debodun (Jul 9, 2021)

Guess the city from the suggested graphic:


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Budapest*


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2021)

Correct, as usual, Pink Biz.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*You need to make them a little tougher, @debodun !*


----------

